# engine performance



## slinky (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi, We have just had our motorhome out for the second time. We have a 2.5 non turbo diesel engine, and cannot get above 50mph on the flat and that's on a good long run.. so god help us if we ever get on a motorway!!!! Some one suggested we would get a better performance if we put larger wheels on at the moment we have 14in on, My question is how do we get more power without changing the engine again, or do we make do with what we got? dont want a racer but a bit more power would be good,especially for hills, any suggestions would be good thanks shirley


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would check out having a Turbo retro fitted.
No idea of prices though.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

we have a fiat ducato 2.5 non turbo, it will gladly roll along at 70mph on m/ways until we hit the hills then she struggles a bit have you changed air filter and diesel filter , we found improvement in performance and mileage /gallon.after these were replaced.hope this helps. cheers bill .


----------



## slinky (Jun 4, 2009)

*motorhome performance*

Thanks Bill, Yes we have changed both of these doesn't seem to have made much difference though, she very sluggish but no black smoke at all. thank you all for replying anyway will keep you posted Shirley


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

slinky said:


> ........ any suggestions would be good thanks shirley


Hi S,
Carpet jammed under the loud pedal?


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

I would have a word with boosters they can re- map your engine that will give you max power not cheap but well worth It


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

dragstar said:


> I would have a word with boosters they can re- map your engine that will give you max power not cheap but well worth It


Lets get real, if it can only just struggle to get to 50 mph on the flat, there must be something fundamentally wrong that needs addressing before remapping.
Anyway, what's this about about changing the engine AGAIN?!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds like a job for a proper mechanic What was wrong with the old engine?

Dave p


----------



## slinky (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi to All who responded and thank you, The engine's head gasket had gone and whilst trying to take the injectors out 2 of them broke and left the rest inside (please do not ask how or why they were taken out I don't know I'm a woman lol over my head!!!! Anyway the decision was made it would be easier to get another engine only this one we had was rigged up to be semi automatic as it had this contraption on it that you could change gear by the way of a button on the gearshift instead of using the clutch... think it was done for some-one who may have been disabled. it has since been removed and the engine put in.. do you think it could be governed in some way. looks like getting a mechanic to have a look as we at a loss now. Sorry hope I have made sense thanks Shirley :?


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

slinky said:


> Hi to All who responded and thank you, The engine's head gasket had gone and whilst trying to take the injectors out 2 of them broke and left the rest inside (please do not ask how or why they were taken out I don't know I'm a woman lol over my head!!!! Anyway the decision was made it would be easier to get another engine only this one we had was rigged up to be semi automatic as it had this contraption on it that you could change gear by the way of a button on the gearshift instead of using the clutch... think it was done for some-one who may have been disabled. it has since been removed and the engine put in.. do you think it could be governed in some way. looks like getting a mechanic to have a look as we at a loss now. Sorry hope I have made sense thanks Shirley :?


the semi automatic is a click n go system i have it fitted on my van (it was already on) very handy in traffic, this would not cause the engine to run slow as the system is just a auto clutch pedal.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

slinky said:


> ............. looks like getting a mechanic to have a look as we at a loss now. Sorry hope I have made sense thanks Shirley :?


S,
Who changed acquired and fitted the replacement engine? If you did it yourself it needs a serious looking at by GOOD diesel mechanic. If it was a garage, surely you must go back to them to resolve this serious deficiency. Hopefully it's something simple and there is a quick fix. 
Best wishes,


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*engine struggles*

Hi, start with the cheapest options first, have you jacked up the van to make sure the brakes are not binding, tyre pressures are correct, tracking is spot on, no roof lights open when travelling, roof etc clean, whilst each one on its own will not make to much difference but if you add them all up it counts, as does carrying too much weight. has the timing belt been checked and the spill timing on the pump. I had a 1984 Autohomes Excalibur with the non turbo 2500cc engine and it was capable of 70 + if it had to. if it was a lack of air to the engine you would get black smoke from unburned fuel, it might be the pump wants opening up a bit, have you had a recent mot if so what were the exchaust readings?
If you go down the injector route I would go to a specialist as they should have the right equipment to check it out!! Good luck.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Firstly you cant remap a talbot express, it doesnt have an ECU. Secondly try the most basic thing first, find out if its getting full throttle, press and hold the accelerator pedal to the floor and get someone to look under the bonnet and see if the arm on the pump where the cable fits is fully open. DO THIS WITHOUT THE ENGINE RUNNING. if you are unsure where to look get someone to work the pedal up and down while you look under the bonnet and you will see the pump arm moving back and forth.


----------



## slinky (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Again, In answer to your questions. We changed the engine ourselves and have decided to get a good diesel mechanic to have a look, Hubby great with petrol engines but never worked on a diesel before now, Have checked all of your suggestions and elimenated them one by one, so we booking it in today. will keep you all posted many thanks Shirley :wink:


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

whats the latest?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Surely this base vehicle has non electronic injection?? Mechanical injection pump etc. Take it to a good diesel injection specialist, get them to replace the injectors with properly refurbished ones and re setup the injection pump.
When we had this done to our old bus (Bedford Duple) it transformed it.

C.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

CliveMott said:


> Surely this base vehicle has non electronic injection?? Mechanical injection pump etc. Take it to a good diesel injection specialist, get them to replace the injectors with properly refurbished ones and re setup the injection pump.
> When we had this done to our old bus (Bedford Duple) it transformed it.
> 
> C.


which duple was it ?duple

karl


----------

